# Fountain pen (non-cartridge) supplier?



## John_Rosen (May 3, 2010)

Good afternoon.  Does anyone know if there are any suppliers for fountain pen kits that do not use ink cartridges?  These probably would be vaccuum or lever filled.  Thanks much.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

The quick answer is No . Schmidt makes a piston filler unit but it is not a kit and you have to figure out a way to build the body and build and attach the cap , you will also have to modify the piston filler unit because it uses non standard threads .
You could just use a filler unit in place of the cartridge . Most of the better kits usually come with both a cartridge and a filler unit .


----------



## glycerine (May 4, 2010)

There are plenty that use "converters".  Almost any FP that will take a cartridge should also take a converter.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 4, 2010)

glycerine said:


> There are plenty that use "converters". Almost any FP that will take a cartridge should also take a converter.


Thank you Jeremy , I couldn't come up with the word "converter" . I would call it a brain fart if I had one .:redface:


----------

